# how to view traffic stats for a particular page in cpanel?



## Vijay333 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi,

Awstats in cpanel provides the traffic stats for a whole website.

Would like to know whether is any method by which we can view the traffic stats of individual pages in a site, so that we can optimize those pages that need to be optimized.

Thanks

Vijay


----------



## benf101 (Aug 27, 2008)

The only way I can think of is to create a subdomain for that site. Then you can independently check stats on it.

I can look at the awstats docs to see if there is a way to hone in on what pages are recorded. If I find anything I'll post it.


----------



## Vijay333 (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks Ben,

will wait for your feedback.

Thanks again

Vijay




benf101 said:


> The only way I can think of is to create a subdomain for that site. Then you can independently check stats on it.
> 
> I can look at the awstats docs to see if there is a way to hone in on what pages are recorded. If I find anything I'll post it.


----------



## benf101 (Aug 27, 2008)

Unfortunately, I don't see a way to do it in awstats. I checked the configuration file located at /temp/awstats/awstats.[yoursitename].conf and I couldn't see any settings there that would allow you to see anything more than what it already shows.

To be clear, you should already see the pages that were accessed with entry and exit stats, but it is not more specific than that.

Just an FYI, change the setting:
AllowToUpdateStatsFromBrowser=0 to
AllowToUpdateStatsFromBrowser=1
if you haven't already. That gives an update link on the top of the page, which is better than waiting all week for it to automatically update.

I don't know if I did any good, but that's all I got.

Ben


----------



## Vijay333 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Ben,

Thanks for all your efforts.

Had contacted the webhost and he said that you can have the individual stats thru

1. webalyzer
2. Raw Log Files

He also further said that you need to download the raw log analyzer to read the files on your home computer or

he said, you could read thru SSH

Well.... , being a non-techie, trying to figure out all the above

Just fyi

Thanks

Vijay




benf101 said:


> Unfortunately, I don't see a way to do it in awstats. I checked the configuration file located at /temp/awstats/awstats.[yoursitename].conf and I couldn't see any settings there that would allow you to see anything more than what it already shows.
> 
> To be clear, you should already see the pages that were accessed with entry and exit stats, but it is not more specific than that.
> 
> ...


----------

